# African land snail asexual reproduction?



## zozogal (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello there,
I have an african land snail, more specifically an achatina achatina ghana. I am aware that snails are hermaphrodites and many species can even asexually reproduce if no mate is available. For any of my snail enthusiasts out there-- is it possible for my achatina achatina ghana to asexually reproduce and lay eggs? The breeder said he wasn't sure as he never heard of this specific species doing it but I am not sure. I really wanted to see if I could "breed" my snail without a second one. Does anybody know about this? 
- Thanks!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

zozogal said:


> Hello there,
> I have an african land snail, more specifically an achatina achatina ghana. I am aware that snails are hermaphrodites and many species can even asexually reproduce if no mate is available. For any of my snail enthusiasts out there-- is it possible for my achatina achatina ghana to asexually reproduce and lay eggs? The breeder said he wasn't sure as he never heard of this specific species doing it but I am not sure. I really wanted to see if I could "breed" my snail without a second one. Does anybody know about this?
> - Thanks!


My understanding is that snails are hermaphrodite so they have both male and female sex organs however they cannot fertilise themselves. You need two snails.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

ian14 said:


> My understanding is that snails are hermaphrodite so they have both male and female sex organs however they cannot fertilise themselves. You need two snails.




Agreed. You still need another snail. I have a giant African land snail I got for free when he/she was tiny as the woman who had the snails basically didn’t realise this and ended up with hundreds! She’s still trying to find them all homes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

